

Enterprisify your Java Class Names - huskyr
http://projects.haykranen.nl/java/
Make sure your Java class names are Enterprisified(tm), use the Enterprisify tool!
======
rpeden
If you want additional class naming inspiration, just browse the Spring
codebase! Some of my favourites:

\- SimpleBeanFactoryAwareAspectInstanceFactory

\- AbstractInterceptorDrivenBeanDefinitionDecorator

\- AbstractInterruptibleBatchPreparedStatementSetter

\- SimpleRemoteStatelessSessionProxyFactoryBean

\- TransactionAwarePersistenceManagerFactoryProxy

[http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/3.0.x/javadoc-
api...](http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/3.0.x/javadoc-
api/allclasses-noframe.html)

~~~
huskyr
Wow, these names are pure gold! I've added about 30 new terms including
classics such as 'Advisor', 'Filter and 'Generic'.

------
cpeterso
A related blast from the past: Steve Yegge's "Execution in the Kingdom of
Nouns" blog post:

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-
kingdom...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-
nouns.html)

~~~
Roboprog
Yes. The site on this post seems to be "the word made flesh", though. :-)

------
joblessjunkie
To be honest the "before" names look just as Enterprise-y as the "after"
names.

------
jefffoster
I did something similar at <http://methodnamer.com/> and also some useless
graphs and rants about the long names in Java
([http://www.fatvat.co.uk/2011/05/method-names-in-java-
develop...](http://www.fatvat.co.uk/2011/05/method-names-in-java-development-
kit.html))

~~~
huskyr
Pretty cool, but they're not long enough ;)

~~~
jamesgeck0
Change the dropdown to "Spring Framework style"

Gems such as setAspectListenerJobsToNativeIfStatements shall be yours!

------
breun
Want to find the longest class names in a Java codebase? Try this one-liner:
<https://gist.github.com/338197>

------
akavlie
I'm on a Spring project, and the devs seem to do all the variables in this
superLongVerboseHardToReadStyle.

Most of my work is Python/JavaScript/PHP, and in all three cases, the dev
culture is mostly about short, succinct variable names.

So what is it about Java that makes developers tend toward these incredibly
verbose variables? It makes it impossible to produce templates with reasonable
line lengths sometimes, especially after adding on JSTL directives.

~~~
ernstje
I guess it's twoo things: first, It's a common thing in java to somehow work
the role a class plays in a design pattern into the class name, and the second
is that variable names often reflect the type (class name), so there you go.
Love it, hate it or go out and have some fun...

------
sehugg
Surely someone here has programmed in Cocoa, right?
NSAccessibilityScreenPointForLayoutPointParameterizedAttribute, anyone?

------
strickjb9
Unfortunately, I work at a place where most of the programmers here use naming
conventions like these. I'm pretty sure it's to cover up their lack of ability
or maybe they are suffering from dunning-kruger.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> dunning-kruger_

This does not mean exactly what you think it means.

~~~
strickjb9
your interpretation of my comment is not what you think it means

~~~
JonnieCache
That's not my fault ;)

------
numeromancer
Sure, you're laughing now. But somebody you work with is going to find this
site and use it in earnest, and before you know it you'll be setting your
Eclipse window to automatically open across four monitors in horizontal series
just to be able to edit one file at a time.

No parody is so foolish that no fool will ever take it seriously. Take care
who you show this to.

------
vrotaru
My personal record:

    
    
        PropertyWithADifferentDefaultValueAlreadyExists
    

And I've missed to add `Exception` to its end, because that's what it is.

------
chuinard
I've found that most of these complex class names are found in the very
frameworks which exist to simplify Java development (Spring being the big
one), therefore I find myself never having to create a class with a name like
this.

~~~
SystemOut
But to be fair, unless you are really digging in and extending Spring you
don't normally interact with these classes that often. That doesn't make the
class names great but for most people Spring provides a lot of functionality
and does simplify a lot of tasks.

------
FuzzyDunlop
All developers of these codebases need to do is place some ads on their
documentation pages and they'll rake in a fortune from the amount of times
people have to load it up to remember a class name.

Symfony2's namespacing is a good one for this too:

    
    
        \Symfony\Bundle\SecurityBundle\DependencyInjection\Security\Factory\SecurityFactoryInterface
        \Symfony\Component\Form\Extension\Core\DataTransformer\DateTimeToLocalizedStringTransformer
    
    

<http://api.symfony.com/2.0/classes.html>

------
hello_moto
What do you guys think of this?

[http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActiveSupport/HashWithInd...](http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActiveSupport/HashWithIndifferentAccess.html)

[http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActiveSupport/Cache/Compr...](http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActiveSupport/Cache/CompressedMemCacheStore.html)

~~~
breun
Child's play!

~~~
astrodust
Not enterprise enough!

------
king_magic
lol

~~~
king_magic
Well, I guess you guys are in a bad mood today.

~~~
scott_s
The culture around here dislikes noise. A post which just says "lol" adds
nothing to the discussion, and will likely get downvoted.

~~~
king_magic
I'm quite aware what the culture is like. Frankly, I don't care, I thought the
original post was funny, and I said so. It's not that big of a deal if I get
downvoted, but honestly, don't you think this type of downvoting is a sign
people just might be taking things a _bit_ too seriously?

After all: the original post was a site that made progressively more
ridiculous names for Java classes. I could argue __that __post adds nothing to
the discussion in the first place (other than being amusing).

~~~
kls
_don't you think this type of downvoting is a sign people just might be taking
things a bit too seriously?_

Put simply no, there are a plethora of other sites that allow humor, many here
find them to be too noisy or they keep their humor and one liners to the other
sites. I personally like humor but have seen how it can destroy an otherwise
great informational site. If it where allowed on HN the quality of HN would be
destroyed in less than a years time. I have been around the net a long time,
and have seen many come and many go, the common thread among all of the ones
that went was the posts became utter garbage. One you loose the post, the high
value contributors move on, then the quality of information suffers and
provides further fuel for poor comments.

So it may seem that HN is a bunch of sticks in the mud, but remember we have a
lot of high value people in this community many of us, helped create the net
in the very early days, while others are Vally insiders, yet others are
successful product people. HN is one of the most valuable resources in the
tech world, to loose that would be a grave loss.

That being said, I agree with you on the quality of this article, I think it
speaks volumes about the point I am trying to make.

~~~
king_magic
Fair enough. I can see your point.

